# (AL)HRCH Black Dudes Knuck if you Buck



## Jwattsmojo (Jul 15, 2013)

( AL )Buck is a super high driven black lab male who is a pleasure to train. Gives you 110 percent always and very very eager to please. He is out of GRHRCH Dude x GRHRCH Hilltops Peanut butter cracker nab. He got his HRCH before two and a master pass . If you want to spice up a female this dog would be it he has more or as much drive as any dog I've trained or seen. Superb blind running dog. Good marker. He is very stylish and got the looks to. He would make an excellent hunt test choose for a stud.All health clearances have been done and you can check them out with this link.

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=86374

for more information contact Jonathan Watts at 256 996 4256

only breed to approved bitches


----------

